

Some less popular heroes - atmb4u
http://www.squeezechart.com/people.html

======
mohene1
There is a gap between inventors and innovators. Innovators and those who step
on people to succeed financially are the ones heralded in society. It's nice
to see the pure genius side of innovation.

